# [SOLVED] usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

So a client gave me his E310 running xp media for a basic tune up. When it gets to the windows login screen the mouse will not work so I can not select a user or do anything for that matter.

I have tried every port and different mice and it makes no difference. USB is turned on it bios. So I grabbed my ps/2 mouse to use and went to hook it up only to find there are no ps/2 at all just usb! never seen that before.

it works fine with his usb keyboard and mouse (I assume the ones that came with the pc). I have tried multiple mice with the same results. during post the keyboard works as I can enter bios, f8 etc.

what I have tried so far

every usb port with different mice
safe mode. I can get in safe mode but then the mouse doesn't work.
last know good config (see above)
reset bios to default with same result
pulled cmos battery with same result

google turns up dozens of post reporting the exact same thing with no fixes. looks like I need to get the kb and mouse from the client unless someone chimes in with a fix


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

able to f12 into boot menu and boot into dell diagnostic. if the mouse is plugged in it is detected but no matter where I move it it only goes up and down. I have done this with two Logitech and a Microsoft mouse.

the problem is right when windows starts the mouse and keyboard just lock up. as I said there are tons of post when searching google.

some folks said clearing cmos worked. I've reset to default and pulled the battery. neither worked. found this post where he says he fixed the problem 

USB Keyboard Mouse Not Working... - Windows-XP-General-Discussion - Windows-XP



> More work than it was worth but I figured out how to do it. *I took the hard drive out put it in this computer and was able to download and install drivers for keyboard and mouse through remote desktop. *
> 
> I used regedit to edit the registry on the second drive. I enabled remote desktop and logging without a password.
> 
> ...


a bit confused by the post. he first states that he pulled the drive and put it in his pc. I get that part but then he said he used remote desktop to install drivers. the drive is now simply a slave for lack of a better term so how could he remote desktop to it? makes no sense to me. 

I'm hoping getting the original mouse/keyboard will fix the issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

Boot into Safe Mode and see if it works.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

no offense but did you read my post?



> what I have tried so far
> 
> every usb port with different mice
> *safe mode. I can get in safe mode but then the mouse doesn't work.*
> ...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

Sorry.

If it's not working in Safe Mode, it's typically a hardware issue. Safe Mode usually eliminates driver related issues.

The best test would likely be to boot from an OS CD and see if it works. If it does, Windows is corrupted. If it doesn't, there is a hardware issue.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

an update but won't call it solved. got the original mouse and keyboard from the client and they work (though picky about which usb port they are in). all ports work as I've now used thumb drives in them all and they all work (front and back) but the mouse will only work in one particular port.

again every mouse and keyboard I tried before is a known working one.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

I'd suspect a Windows issue. At which point I would perform a fresh install of the OS. I don't know of a less invasive resolution.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

customer can't find original disc and there is not a recovery partition. I have a xp pro disc I use for repair installs but don't have a media center one.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

You could try posting in the Windows XP board> Windows XP Support - Tech Support Forum

Maybe it can be manually corrected, likely in the registry. I've just not researched enough to know the solution.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: usb mouse/keyboard not working Dell Dimension E310*

thanks but it's honestly not worth putting too much time in to  it works with original keyboard and mouse so the customer is happy. I was able to do a tune up but a fresh install would have been a better option.


----------

